# William Whately (Part 2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2007)

More on William Whately (or Whateley):

As a result of the Banbury connection, Willem Teellinck translated some of the works of William Whately into Dutch. 

One work that is hard to find in its original complete form was however reprinted by John Wesley in abridged form: _A bride-bush: or, A direction for married persons. Plainely describing the duties common to both, and peculiar to each of them. By performing of which, marriage shall prooue a great helpe to such, as now for want of performing them, doe find it a little hell_ under the title _Directions for Married Persons: Describing the Duties Common to Both, and Peculiar to Each of Them by William Whateley_. This is found in the 12th volume of Wesley's _A Christian Library_ at the links below:

_Directions for Married Persons, Chap. I - VIII_

_Directions for Married Persons, Chap. IX - XV_


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 23, 2007)

That was reprinted some years ago by Walter Johnson of New Jersey as a lithograph of the original. There may be copies floating around somewhere.

Don Kistler


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, Dr. Kistler.  I have some of Walter Johnson's English Experience facsimile reprints. Those are also hard to come by these days, at least in my American experience.  But I'll keep an eye for that. At least the abridged reprint by Wesley is accessible -- thanks Mr. Wesley! (Who woudda thought I'd say that?!)


----------

